# Information Wanted



## Draw-Tech (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi All

I found these drawings of this motor, I am reverse engineering it to model state. It has no carb, a friend has this one , which I believe is from an old Elgin engine?????
    The motor looks like the gears are outside the crankcase, as well as the valve stems.
Anybody got any info on these puppy's?

PS The carb has no float.


----------



## Steve J (Apr 9, 2016)

possibly a palmer marine engine? they had a cross flow design like that with two cams and two gears. it is called a T head design. there were plans available for this engine from Dick Upshur from Chester Pa. I am pretty sure he is dead now and the plans may not be available. I built this engine in 2005 and it ran well.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 9, 2016)

At first I was thinking Simplex but the top drawing is a sketch of a T-head single-cylinder Otto engine according to Google.


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 9, 2016)

I doubt the gears were outside the crankcase, I think that is just a result of the exploded view. This looks like a patent drawing.

Palmer marine did build engines like that, A friend had one in a boat.

Upshur has died, but his plans are still for sale at http://http://upshurengineworks.com/. That engine was very much like this drawing called the T head, but simplified.

I remember a carb like that on an old single cylinder engine I had as a kid in the 1950's,. I do not recall what it was, but I remember that choke.


----------



## Draw-Tech (Apr 9, 2016)

RonGinger said:


> I doubt the gears were outside the crankcase, I think that is just a result of the exploded view. This looks like a patent drawing.
> 
> Palmer marine did build engines like that, A friend had one in a boat.
> 
> ...


  Hi Guys
Stevehuckss396, your right, I did manage to find a couple more drawings of a newer version of this motor, The orignal has two plugs onthe top of the cylinder to access the valves, newer one has split the top of the head for access. RonGingerif you look at the second drawing you will see the gear lines outside the crankcase are solid, and inside they are hidden. I found back in this day there were very little restrictions to deal with.


----------



## ShopShoe (Apr 11, 2016)

That carburetor looks like one used by Briggs and Stratton.


----------



## Draw-Tech (Apr 11, 2016)

ShopShoe said:


> That carburetor looks like one used by Briggs and Stratton.


  Hi ShopShoe

You are right, found this on line.

Jack
Draw-Tech 

View attachment Model WMB.pdf


----------



## Chiptosser (Apr 11, 2016)

That engine reminds me of a gravely engine.


----------

